# Rod and Reel for Crankbaits...



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have started to throw more cranks this year(one of my goals lol) I pretty much just use spinning gear and a lot of my outfits are Med-Lite rods and like 1500 series reels, my question is should I try to get a rod with more backbone for cranks and a slightly larger reel??not tossing giant cranks just average size I guess. Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This is probably a debatable topic and I like to use a couple different set ups depending on type of water I'm fishing. I like longer heavier action rods with slow to moderate tips for throwing large lures long distances without the need for pin point accuracy. The slow tip will help keep treble hooks seated. Too much pressure too quickly can dislodge treble hooks. I like a little shorter rod if I'm trying to cast under branches and fish shallow cover with a square bill. I use similar rods for top water so I have a little more leeway on hook setting. I hate getting over anxious with a frog and missing bites. The slower tip rod can help a little. If I'm just throwing 3/8oz cranks and smaller in a river I just use my 7'2" carbon lite it is a nice little crankbait rod for river fishing it also covers pretty much any river lures you will be using.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I use a seven foot AllStar rod with a fast tip, yet has good "bounce " and back bone. I use a six foot rod for tight places. Reels are both 5:8-1.Shimano baitcasters. Here's a good article by KVD.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LE...-choices/RK=0/RS=QMlESj4RVZj.tE1uvdJ.ynWyeT8-


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks guys for the replies, like I said kind of made it a goal to try more cranks this year.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

On the reel situation I use casting reels 95% of the time while fishing cranks or top water. I prefer slow retrieve reels for cold water crankin which is also my most productive time of year for cranks. It's hard to fish slow enough when the water is cold. I will use moderate to fast ratio reels in warmer water depending on lure type, time of day, and wind/current. I only use spinning reels for small cranks and finesse fishing. Spinning reels generally are not great for fishing larger diving cranks.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Cranks ain't my favorite baits, but they have their time, like LHW, said, winter and early spring can be awesome. Me, I like the deep summer bite, when the big girls are hanging out in 13-17 feet of water off stumpy points. I like to fan cast these areas, always making contact with the structure. One thing you must never do when fighting a good bass on a crankbait. Never "horse" the fish to the boat, play her out. Treble hooks are without a doubt the easiest for a bass to throw...


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use bass pro shop crankin rods.


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

You might want to try a rod that has some fiber glass in it They throw cranks well and the rod acts like a shock absorber which makes it harder for them to throw the bait I have a a 7 footer g loomis and am very happy with it


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Like Laynhardwood alluded to, using spinning gear is going to limit the size of crankbaits you can comfortably throw so the big deep divers are going to be pretty much out of the question.

Since you're going to be throwing generally smaller baits in the 3/8 oz range, your medium light powered rods will probably work fine. Their lighter power is going to allow the rod to bend further into the midsection of the blank when you have a fish on, which is what you're looking for in a crankbait rod. 

Despite a lighter power, a fast action really isn't the best choice for actually hooking bass on a crankbait. A moderate fast or moderate action rod is better for hooking fish on crankbaits because it allows the fish to get the bait deeper in their mouth. That's why so many crankbait rods are fiberglass or a fiberglass/graphite composite. Their rebound time is slower so the rod isn't actually pulling the bait away from the fish when they strike. 

As far as the reel I'd definitely step up in size. I'd go no smaller than a 2500 series reel with a 3000 series being even better. Long casts reduce spool diameter and increases the effort it takes to reel the bait in. Especially on spinning gear.

Your gear isn't optimal for throwing crankbaits, but if you increase reel size, and don't try throwing larger heavier baits, your medium light powered rod will probably be just fine.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bassbme gave some good information about the type of rod you may want to use. I like to use a moderate action glass/graphite rod for crankbait fishing. I also have an older KVD composite cranking rod that fishes well. You can buy some relatively inexpensive cranking rods that will do a nice job. Entry level rods like the Lew's Fritz or maybe the Bass Pro shops line of cranking rods are a decent choice. I currently use a couple different KVD tour cranking rods basically the same just different lengths. If I am going to be river fishing for smallies or steelhead I will use my 7'2" carbon lite spinning rod and it is a decent all around river rod. I can fish a lot of presentations with it along with 3/8oz square bills. I only use 3000 series reels while spinning so I also think that would be a good choice. Bassbme gave some good information in his post


----------

